# Help identify please. Found several of these last year but were already old.



## galaxie (Apr 10, 2014)

New to mushroom hunting found several of these last year. Was a little too late but wasn't sure if they were actually morels.
http://s163.photobucket.com/user/galaxiefe/media/20130510_171312_zpsjtix6vau.jpg.html


----------



## 1slykat (Apr 21, 2014)

These ARE NOT morels, do not eat those, they could make you very sick! I've hunted these for 25 years


----------



## david - sw il (Apr 2, 2013)

I dunno, those look like morels to me. But obviously way too far gone to be edible.

If it looks like a morel and is completely hollow inside, it's a true morel.


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like some half free morels that are decaying to me.


----------



## galaxie (Apr 10, 2014)

The stems were hollow.


----------



## Hawkswill (Apr 30, 2021)

galaxie said:


> The stems were hollow.


It is the heads that have to be hollow to be Morels.


----------

